# RIP Assen Selimsky



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Maestro Assen Selimsky died today at age 92.

May his soul rest in peace


Assen Selimsky, Julia Wiener, Katja Popowa, Ljubomir Bodurow, Nadja Afejan, Nicola Nicolov
Ein Abend In Der Nationaloper Sofia

(1964, DDR)


Assen Selimsky – Der Barbier von Sevilla


----------

